# Engine swap(HELP!)



## VQ35_Luisito (Mar 16, 2019)

So I have a 2003 350Z . The engine is blown , their is no fixing it. So to anyone who has done it (and I know you will say it's so cliche to do it) Wich LS engine is best to swap the VQ engine . The reason I'd like to put LS is I'm trying to keep a budget and these things are cheap. Now I'm not trying to make a drift car , just something fun , decent HP . But I don't know what LS to use. What do you guys have to recommend , or if there is another type of engine to put in. THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------

